# Dlan Verbindung geht nicht mehr (nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk



## Phil_tK (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mich im richtigen Forum befinde. Falls nicht, bitte ich darum, dies zu entschuldigen.

Ich bin vor 3 Tagen aus dem Urlaub gekommen und hatte in dieser Zeit meinen Router vom Strom genommen. Jetzt habe ich heute versucht über meinen Computer ins Internet zu kommen, aber mir wird immer wieder "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" angezeigt. Der Conputer ist über ein Devolo Dlan 500 duo mit dem Router verbunden. Beide Adapter leuchten grün, daher glaube ich nicht, dass es daran liegen kann. Bin aber auch eher nen extremer Laie was solche Themen angeht und hoffe daher, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt :/ 

Beste Grüße 
Phil


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2019)

Kommen denn andere Geräte über LAN ins Internet? 
Funktioniert der PC wenn er direkt mit einem LAN-Kabel verbunden wird?


----------



## Phil_tK (2. Oktober 2019)

WLan funktioniert tadellos und auch über eine direkte LAN Verbindung ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2019)

Dann würde ich die zwei DLAN-Adapter mal neu "paaren".


----------



## Phil_tK (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe beide jetzt ca. 5 mal resetet und leider tut sich nichts


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2019)

Die Kabelverbindung Router zu DLAN-Adapter ist in Ordnung?


----------



## Phil_tK (2. Oktober 2019)

Es geht, keine Ahnung wieso, aber es geht. Hatte schon mehrfach die Verbindungskabel gewechselt und jetzt nochmal das ursprüngliche genutzt und auf einmal geht es. Das soll mir mal einer erklären


----------



## DocVersillia (2. Oktober 2019)

evtl durch das wechseln der Kabel hatte der DHCP vom Router dann doch mal begriffen das er deinem PC eine IP geben muss? 
Egal, es funzt wieder, weiter geht es...


----------

